# MAC - Magically Cool Liquid Powder - May 2011



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

Place all your *Magically Cool Liquid Powder* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels *- if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Magiclly Cool Liquid Powder *for the latest spicy dish: 
MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder discussion


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

Here are pictures of Truth and Light powder - I couldn't swatch it on my hand because it disappears into the skin!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (May 21, 2011)

MAC Magically Cool Liquid Powder Honey Rose
  	All Pics are my Own Please don't Steal!


----------

